
Stem cell 'major discovery' claimed - mrfusion
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-25917270
======
mrfusion
I wonder what they mean by "blood cells", maybe white blood cells?

~~~
warfangle
They would have to be I would think: red blood cells are erythrocytes and lack
a nucleus.

~~~
Zircom
>red blood cells are erythrocytes

>red blood cells are red blood cells

Why yes they are, astute observation...

------
stcredzero
The question that comes to mind: How would one establish that such acid
shocked cells aren't subtly damaged and won't go rogue and produce cancer
cells in the future? Establishing that they don't do this in mice is one
thing, but doing this for humans might be difficult.

~~~
xyzzy123
The same way you establish that other stem cell therapies don't cause cancer;
you have to do long-term studies.

